# My 240sx



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey Im new here, so im going to try to post up some pix of my bunny, enjoy


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Omg HI2U!!!! nice ride..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

what all do you have done to it....Looks Damn Good


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

One of the cleanest, yet still simple 240's I've seen. I really like...


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey guys,

Im glad u guys like my bunny (yes i call my 240 a bunny..im allowed to because im a girl )

here is my current mod list..nothing too fancy:

-rebuilt engine
-new tranny
-new clutch
-plugs and all that jazz
-catback exhaust
-lowered/sportlines
-17' ADR wheels
-removed air resonator (  )
-kouki tails

i also have a silvia front end to put on my baby, but im just waiting to find a place to get it painted and all that jazz
soo excited!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice wheels!


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

very nice love the tail lights i think i might do somthing similar to my car a get a old supra to make fast.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks pretty good


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hawt ride for a hawt girl! :thumbup:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

woah! is she really hot? i mean...err... nice car :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like those taillights alot


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

KOUKI!!!!!!!!!! you are my hero


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I wish i ahve an S13 that clean... my bro's S13 is fun to drive, but it's nowhere near as clean or as nice as this one.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice S13


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yeap..one nice RMS13, gotta love good ol' USDM...not...needsta be a RPS13 though..then you'll be pimpin


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

I like those taillights a lot. Looks much better than the one on the 240's. Nice ride :thumbup:


----------

